# صلاة الحب



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

هل تحب الله؟
بالتأكيد اجابتك نعم...
ولكن الحب ليس بالكلمات الرنانه لكنه فعل وعمل....
تعالوا... نتعلم عمليا كيف نحب الله

بالمداومة علي الصلاة تصل إلي محبة الله. إن أحببت الله ستصلي وإن صليت كثيراً ستجد أن محبتك لله سوف تزداد وتتعمق يوما بعد يوم. وهذا طبيعي لأنك إن أحببت شخصا فسوف تحب أن تتكلم معه والكلام مع الله هو الصلاة.

وبالصلاة سوف نتعلم الصلاة أعني تتعلم كيف نتحدث إلي الله حديثا يقودك إلي محبته..بالمداومة علي الصلاة سوف تصل إلي عمق كل كلمة تقولها في صلاتك وستجد أنك ترتبط بالله أكثر فأكثر وتجد دالة في الحديث معه وشهوة للحديث معه وهكذا تعلمك الصلاة محبة الله..

كإنسان يريد أن يتعلم إحدي اللغات لابد أن يتكلم بها حتي لو كان لا يعرف أو يخطئ في الحديث إلا أنه بكثيرة الكلام يتعود لسانه ويسهل عليه الأمر إلي أن يجيد الحديث بها..


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا يانونا علي الصلاة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

كل ما نتكلم مع يسوع اكتر
كل ما تعرفه وتحبه اكتر واكتر
شكراا يا بيشو على ردك
اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

صلاه جميله 

ميرررررررسى على الصلاه يا نونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

صلاه جميله 

ميرررررررسى على الصلاه يا نونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nonaa (7 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يا ماااااااااااااان
ربنا يعملنا ازاى نحبه اكتر و اكتر​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

لو كان المؤمنون يصرفون وقتا بالصلاة

 قدر الوقت الذي يصرفونه في التشكي

 والتذمر  لاصبحوا بعد وقت قصير

 لايجدون شيئا يتذمرون عليه

شكراااااااا جزيلا نونا

موضوع روحي بامتياز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## monygirl (7 مارس 2009)

_كلام جميل جدا ورائع _

_اشكرك يا نونا_​


----------



## ponponayah (7 مارس 2009)

احنا منقدرش نحب من غير يسوع هو اساس الحب
هو اساس المحبة لو وصلنالو بجد هنوصل لمفهوم الحب 
ربنا يعلمنا ازاى نحبو ونكون معاة على طول

ميرسى جداااااااا على الصلاة الرائعة


----------



## nonaa (8 مارس 2009)

شكرك كليمو على ردك الرائع
ويا ريت الكل يستفيد​


----------



## nonaa (8 مارس 2009)

ميرسى monygirl
على ردك​


----------



## nonaa (8 مارس 2009)

ميرسى بونبونايه
على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 مارس 2009)

```
كإنسان يريد أن يتعلم إحدي اللغات لابد أن يتكلم بها حتي لو كان لا يعرف أو يخطئ في الحديث إلا أنه بكثيرة الكلام يتعود لسانه ويسهل عليه الأمر إلي أن يجيد الحديث بها..
```
*امين*

*تشبيه جميل شكرا*

*محبتي المسيح ترعاكــــ*​


----------



## nonaa (14 مارس 2009)

اشكرك بنوته على ردك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2009)

*بالمداومة علي الصلاة تصل الي محبة الله.
ان أحببت الله ستصلي. وان صليت كثيرا, ستجد أن محبتك لله سوف تزداد وتتعمق يوما بعد يوم. وهذا طبيعي لأنك ان أحببت شخصا, فسوف تحب أن تتكلم معه. والكلام مع الله هو الصلاة.*
*موضوع جميل نونة*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع حلو كتير يسلموووووووو ....​_


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

مهم كثير أنو نعبر عن حبنا لله بالصلاة ، والشركة معه اليومية، وشكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي نونا على الصلاة ، وربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك ويعطيك سؤل قلبك ....آمين


----------

